

AppFog: Tunnel to your database from your dev machine - jvoorhis
http://blog.appfog.com/manage-your-appfog-data-from-your-workstation/

======
ecaron
How is this any better than using SSH tunneling?

~~~
cardmagic
SSH tunneling is not possible in PaaS environments.

~~~
jvoorhis
Or more directly, there is a high impedance mismatch between PaaS and existing
SSH server solutions, for my reasons above.

I'm not giving up on SSH for CloudFoundry altogether, but Caldecott is an
elegant solution that fits our constraints and solves one of our customers'
problems.

~~~
troytop
I don't know if I'd go so far as to say TCP over HTTP is an "elegant solution"
but it works well enough in the absence of SSH.

The Stackato client supports this now as well.

[http://www.activestate.com/blog/2011/12/new-stackato-
client-...](http://www.activestate.com/blog/2011/12/new-stackato-client-
tunneling-and-https)

------
terinjokes
This issue of why you couldn't do this before is that you don't have a shell
account on AppFog/PHPFog machines.

------
marshray
I've always just used SSH for this.

------
malachismith
SWEET

